# Need wireing for Federal Signal Jetsonic lightbar



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Have the lightbar, just need too know how too wire it. Making my own switch panel.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

How many wires and what colors? Red = Positive, Black = Neg, if you have 2 browns or clears those are usually for the speakers.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll write down all the colors tomorrow when I'm up at the shop.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay, the thick red and thick black wires are kind of a no brainer. I know the thick red goes to the battery, and thick black is a ground. That leaves orange with white stripe, red with black stripe, blue, yellow, green, grey, black with white stripe, brown, and brown with white stripe. I think the brown and brown with white stripe are more then likely wires for the speaker/siren. I need too know what wires are for the rotators, wig-wags, take downs, and ally left, and ally right. I've modified the bar, turned both ally lights to point backwards. Use them too light up what's behind the truck. Should be handy when plowing in the middle of the night in a dark driveway. Last season damn near hit a few things cause couldn't see them in the dark.


----------



## kfd210 (Oct 9, 2006)

Take a battery and put the black on ground And touch each wire to the postive post and the light that lights up is that wire. just write down what color does what.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

kfd210;432111 said:


> Take a battery and put the black on ground And touch each wire to the postive post and the light that lights up is that wire. just write down what color does what.


Well I agree with you Young Blood... except that if your not careful you can cook stuff. Best way to test them without puting any real juice behind them is by an amp/ohm meter to see what/if you get a circuit. Those 4 wires that I mentioned will keep him from frying the lightbar in whole, and the speaker and if he hooks up the wires wrong to test your way and he runs off the battery on his vehicle he can reverse the polarity of the truck which isn't good.


----------



## kfd210 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok then just take the domes off the bar and see what wire goes to what .


----------



## kfd210 (Oct 9, 2006)

Check the video in post #6 and you can see what I was talking about.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47691


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

kfd210;432422 said:


> Ok then just take the domes off the bar and see what wire goes to what .


 I guess I could do that. Makes sense, no wonder I didn't think to do that, LOL.


----------

